# Help with hood hinges



## 1966zeige (Jun 17, 2010)

I have bought a new set of hood hinges and even after hogging out the bolt slots on the hinge can't get the hood to lay flush with the back of the fender and cowl. I got them from OPGI and am starting to think they are just junk just like some of the other stuff I got from them. I have got new ones from AMES but haven't tried them yet was wondering about using some like the Ring Brothers sell anyone have any input? Thanks.:shutme


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If the hunges are poor, they often will not allow the hood to close properly in the area of the cowl. Also they allow the hood to "sway' side to side excessively when open (this can lead to a fender-hood contact tragedy wheh closing) Can you GENTLY push the hood down to align with the cowl after you close it? You probably have soft repro hinges , or the wrong springs......suggestion purchase a good set of rebuilt originals. From experiance, Eric:cheers


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

I had a similar problem with my 66 Lemans. I was able to get a set of original replacement hinges that were nice and tight. According to my Chassis manual, the way to align the rear to match fender height you: loosen the hinge bolts on the inner fender, lift up the front of the hood to it's maximum with just a bit of additional pressuer and retighten the bolts. It sounded too easy, but I tried it and it worked perfectly! This was after trying multiple times of tightening and loosening the front or rear bolts and tryng to 'eyeball and feel" my way to getting it to close right.


----------



## 1966zeige (Jun 17, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> If the hunges are poor, they often will not allow the hood to close properly in the area of the cowl. Also they allow the hood to "sway' side to side excessively when open (this can lead to a fender-hood contact tragedy wheh closing) Can you GENTLY push the hood down to align with the cowl after you close it? You probably have soft repro hinges , or the wrong springs......suggestion purchase a good set of rebuilt originals. From experiance, Eric:cheers


The hinges are new and when I shut the hood I have tried to push the back down flush with the cowl, but it is solid as a rock.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

FYI, I finally got around to what Y2Kjammer suggested. The right rear edge of my hood has been high by about 1/2 inch for the past 25 years or so. I had to push it down after closing the hood,but it still wasn't really flush. This weekend, I loosened the 4 bolts that attach the hinges to the fenders while a friend pushed up on the hood, tightened them, and there it was: perfect hood fit. I couldn't believe it. I did have to move the hood forward about 1/16" on the hinge to hood bolts, the fit was so close and even. This whole thing took less than 10 minutes and the hood opens, closes, and fits perfectly for the first time in decades. Thanks, Y2k!!!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> FYI, I finally got around to what Y2Kjammer suggested. The right rear edge of my hood has been high by about 1/2 inch for the past 25 years or so. I had to push it down after closing the hood,but it still wasn't really flush. This weekend, I loosened the 4 bolts that attach the hinges to the fenders while a friend pushed up on the hood, tightened them, and there it was: perfect hood fit. I couldn't believe it. I did have to move the hood forward about 1/16" on the hinge to hood bolts, the fit was so close and even. This whole thing took less than 10 minutes and the hood opens, closes, and fits perfectly for the first time in decades. Thanks, Y2k!!!!!!


I did it with my hood too, and although it doesn't fit perfect, it does fit a lot better. I'd say within 1/16" of being perfect. Thanks from me too Y2K!!


----------

